# Can I give an exchange to friends or family?



## Tacoma (Jan 16, 2013)

I know I can't rent an exchange but can I give a week to family or friends?  I kind of owe my sister since she gets the majority of the work taking care of our aging parent.

Joan


----------



## JanT (Jan 16, 2013)

Joan,

Yes, you can do that but you will need to purchase a "Guest Certificate."  You would put your sister's name on it and make sure she takes it with her to the resort.

Jan



Tacoma said:


> I know I can't rent an exchange but can I give a week to family or friends?  I kind of owe my sister since she gets the majority of the work taking care of our aging parent.
> 
> Joan


----------



## ampaholic (Jan 17, 2013)

PI doesn't use guest certificates - they don't charge to put an exchange in someone other than yourself's name - even months after you reserve it in your name - I have done it several times.



JanT said:


> Joan,
> 
> Yes, you can do that but you will need to purchase a "Guest Certificate."  You would put your sister's name on it and make sure she takes it with her to the resort.
> 
> Jan


----------



## JanT (Jan 17, 2013)

I didn't even realize the OP was asking about PI!  Thanks, Rick!



ampaholic said:


> PI doesn't use guest certificates - they don't charge to put an exchange in someone other than yorself's name - even months after you reserve it in your name - I have done it several times.


----------



## Platinum Interchange (Jan 17, 2013)

*Guest Certificate*

Guest Certificate or Reservation name change is available for a minimal fee, if the name on reservation is changed after confirmation.
The fee is $39.00
Please contact Platinum Interchange and a Vacation Counselor will assist you on your request.

Thank you,

1-800-854-2324


----------



## ampaholic (Jan 17, 2013)

Platinum Interchange said:


> Guest Certificate or Reservation name change is available for a minimal fee, if the name on reservation is changed after confirmation.
> The fee is $39.00
> Please contact Platinum Interchange and a Vacation Counselor will assist you on your request.
> 
> ...



Is that new? 

And can a reservation still be confirmed in another name at initial reservation for no extra charge?


----------



## Platinum Interchange (Jan 17, 2013)

If you give us the guest name at the time of confirmation there is no guest certificate fee, but if we confirm the reservation in your name and you call us later to change the name, there is a fee for doing a name change. We had this policy in place for a long time.


----------



## Tacoma (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks maybe I should try and give her a week.

Joan


----------



## Travelclam (Jan 18, 2013)

i have done exactly this recently.  i reserved the week in my sister's name and that is her anniversary present.  PI did not charge any fees for this.


----------

